# River hawk vs Gheenoe??



## reelriot (Jan 28, 2008)

hey all! 
I just joined the forum but have been lurking in the shadows for quite a while! I am an avid fisherman and i am in the market for a micro skiff. I was wondering what the advantages and disadvantages are between a river-hawk and a gheenoe... Thanks for any and all information!

Tucker


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

Uh-Oh......

lemme just start by saying my opinion on these two boats are extremely one sided.

now with that out of the way....Gheenoe is the Original. Period. That being said, I can not comment without ruffeling some feathers on Riverhawk. So...I wont. Gheenoe is a tried and true boat, why else would so many copy the design. As well, the folks at Gheenoe are real people whom like us love to fish and play on the water. Up front, and honest.

Now, I will leave this thread, and watch the upcoming events. 

Oh, and welcome aboard. Hope you get the information in which you seek. Please be prepared as a very large portion of this board is occupied by Gheenoe owners. What ever your decision, enjoy it, and post up pictures once you get it, and as well a report!!!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

Its been discussed before but always a fun topic.

Gheenoe NMZ MV vs. Riverhawk Kingfisher 02/14/07

Gheenoe vs Riverhawk 04/12/07


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Think you will catch just as many fish with either one and have a good time. I have a River Hawk Kingfisher. From a pure objective point of view you need to ride & drive each in various conditions (current & weather) and judge for yourself.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Forgot one.

WOW - Just found this 10/04/07


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

We've talked about this before? ;D ;D ;D

Welcome aboard [smiley=1-beer.gif]

You do realize we are about to be invaded by the "Gheenoe Army"? ;D ;D ;D

Seriously, I have spent a lot of time looking at the River Hawk and it should catch as much fish. I personally came back to a Gheenoe just to join in the "Gheenoe Army" games. Gheenoe lover / worshipers are about as loyal as they come and really a great group of people. Bottom line is, I bought the boat just so they would let me play. I don't think you will find that with brand "X". If you like to fish alone, then it's not a factor IMHO but I can't replace the friends I've made on this and the CG forum.  Just watch out for that Curtis (costefishnt) guy. 

Just my .000000000000000002 sense.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

oh brother, here we go again....

Gheenoes rule...End of story.

Ask Curtis aka Costefishent aks Stuck up guy hi s opinion.....


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

I luvs me some Gheenoe......But, A couple of of guys here in the Fly Club in Jax.....(first coast fly fishers www.fcff.org ) own Riverhawks......They lik'em ...........they have a forum now. just post ur question......


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

In the short time I've been a gheenoe guy I gotta say I love mine. Been using mine mostly for duck hunting but now that season is over it will be getting into some out-of-the-way places to fish. 

I also will add that when shopping for a micro, I was treated very well by the folks at the gheenoe factory. They had time to answer my questions, send me pics and talk to me about options. I'm happy with my purchase, and know that if I ever needed service or help it would be handled professionally. 

Having said that, there is no reason I would not consider River Hawk for a boat. If the level of quality in the boat is on par, and the level of customer service is equal to what we've all experienced with Gheenoe, then it boils down the the features, price and availability in your area.

For next season I will more than likely be adding a duck-specific microskiff to the family. I have not laid my hands on a River Hawk, but will say their B52 duck boat, with the flat floor, gun box and no middle seat is an awesome looking little boat. I do not know if a gheenoe classic can be had with the same options, as I haven't gotten to that point yet but will certainly look to gheenoe as well.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

The fish don't care what you drive. I've got a Riverhawk for sale. Hell, maybe I'll sell my Gheenoe. I like them both for different reasons since one is B-52 and the other is a Highsider. I like the comfort of the B-52 since its larger and more roomy. Great to move about and fish from. More room for more gear. I have to stick with the maneuverability of the smaller, lighter Highsider. Basically, its easier for me to handle on and off the trailer & in and through the mud. Once, I had trailer issues and just threw the Gheenoe on the back of the truck. I like the cult following of the Gheenoe. I'm sure if you went to Georgia there is a cult following regarding the Riverhawk.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Man I just took a look at the RiverHawk website. I thought I was looking at a gheenoe. Talk about theft! I'am glad I never came up with a boat design, put it into production and had somebody basically steal it. Talk about a slap in the face. So to answer Tuckers question, probably nothing different. Sorta reminds me of how Stalin kept one of our bombers and then produced it himself. I may be talking out my butt, who knows?


----------



## reelriot (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all the info! I really appreciate it!
hey boggob i was actually looking at yours. I like it a lot! What kind of speed do you get with that 9.9? And why are you selling it?


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

I did however find this teh funny............

15ft. B-60
Capacity 4 persons or 550 lbs <<<<<<<------------- 4 Curtis' z im sure wood b moe than 550....! WTF :-?
length 15ft. 2 in.
Beam 5 ft. 
Weight 195 lbs.
Hp Rating 15hp


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

All capacity plates are based based on "average" adults and weight...

Number of Curtis'z is irrelevant.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I did however find this teh funny............
> 
> 15ft. B-60


What does teh mean? I see that everywhere. Do people just not know how to spell the? Ok. Back to the topic. Sorry.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> > I did however find this teh funny............
> >
> > 15ft. B-60
> 
> ...


teh is THE, however some of us type faster than our fingers operate. :teh: is actually one of the most common typing mistakes. there are quite a few whom cant spell, however such as with myself, spelling was not in the job description when asked by the government to spy on you with all of teh cool satellites.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > > I did however find this teh funny............
> > >
> > > 15ft. B-60
> >
> ...


"Teh" is Rastaferian for "the", it is the literal translation of the word in the "Queens" language. Ie; "If ya feel-on' irie, take your bote to *teh* 'goon.

By the way, Gheenoe way better! Is this a trick question?


----------



## gngraham (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a Riverhawk B-60 which my wife gave me for father's day last year. Prior to that, I had looked several months for a Gheenoe to purchase, but here in Atlanta they are not all that plentiful. If I would have found one, I would have bought it, not because I think it is necessarily a better boat, but just so that I would not have to sneak around the Custom Gheenoe site looking for tips and tricks on customization ;D My wife became tired of my quest and bought the Riverhawk as a surprise...

Having had the B-60 for a year, I like the fact that it is a bigger boat and that I can fit myself (a suave 250 lbs - down from 310 lbs this time last year) and my two strapping teenage boys. Of all the Gheenoes I looked at, I did not see a single one where I would have been comfortable with the idea of the three of us floating down the Hootch in it.

Also, I have no complaints with the Riverhawk folks. I visited thier facilities in Winder, Ga. recently and they were very quick to answer any and all questions I had regarding work that I am doing on my boat. The plant was interesting to tour and I would love to be able to do the same at one of the Gheenoe facilities.

At some point, I will run across a cheap Gheenoe and buy it and I will be able to hold my head high and not skulk around customegheenoe.com. That doesn't mean that I will get rid of my 'Hawk - quite the contrary - I like it very much and plan to fish out of it for may years to come...


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

sounds like you should keep the wife...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

> sounds like you should keep the wife...



X2.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I have a Riverhawk B-60 which my wife gave me for father's day last year.  Prior to that, I had looked several months for a Gheenoe to purchase, but here in Atlanta they are not all that plentiful.  If I would have found one, I would have bought it, not because I think it is necessarily a better boat, but just so that I would not have to sneak around the Custom Gheenoe site looking for tips and tricks on customization  ;D  My wife became tired of my quest and bought the Riverhawk as a surprise...
> 
> Having had the B-60 for a year, I like the fact that it is a bigger boat and that I can fit myself (a suave 250 lbs - down from 310 lbs this time last year) and my two strapping teenage boys.  Of all the Gheenoes I looked at, I did not see a single one where I would have been comfortable with the idea of the three of us floating down the Hootch in it.
> 
> ...


Well there you have it! Someone who toured the Riverhawk factory and lived to tell about it. He didn't get eaten, robbed, stabbed, bludgeoned, hung, decapitated, raped, accosted or kidnapped. Plus he likes his RH to boot!

Sounds like the RH guys might just be alright people too, much to the chagrin of some MS members????

By the way, does your wife have a sister? I need a new boat...

-T


----------



## gngraham (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a wonderful wife who humors me in most things. I think with the Riverhawk she literally could not take the "search" any longer and decided to make a decision for me...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

> Well there you have it! Someone who toured the Riverhawk factory and lived to tell about it. He didn't get eaten, robbed, stabbed, bludgeoned, hung, decapitated, raped, accosted or kidnapped. Plus he likes his RH to boot!


One one made it out alive - big deal. ;D ;D ;D ;D 




> Sounds like the RH guys might just be alright people too, much to the chagrin of some MS members????


But "Riverhawk Army" just doesn't have the same ring. ;D ;D




> By the way, does your wife have a sister? I need a new boat...
> -T


What are you going to do if you find out she has a brother? ;D ;D ;D


I'm going to join the forum.


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

why dont we get a couple of cases of beer and take a road trip to the riverhawk factory and i will bring this


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## gngraham (Jun 21, 2007)

> I'm going to join the forum. Wink


You guys are going to force me to startup a Riverhawk forum...


----------



## gngraham (Jun 21, 2007)

> You guys are going to force me to startup a Riverhawk forum...


Anyone know where I can hire some posters to stimulate things


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

> I luvs me some Gheenoe......But, A couple of of guys here in the Fly Club in Jax.....(first coast fly fishers www.fcff.org ) own Riverhawks......They lik'em ...........they have a forum now. just post ur question......


Maybe I misunderstood this but I can't find a RiverHawk forum. :

Maybe he's talking about the "fcff" forum? :-/ :-/


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

cum on dean where you at


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

River Hawk and Gheenoe make nice boats. I've toured the RH factory too - and speak to the owner often now-a-days. He builds a nice boat and has turned the company around - and is one heck of of good guy to talk about fishing and boating...and might I add, not one time has he ever spoke negative about a Gheenoe. 

Recently took another ride in the RH Kingfisher with a tiller Yamaha F20. I wish it was rated higher than a 20...but that boat rides great and is very, very stable. That 60" beam makes a serious difference. The casting decks a huge - especially the front deck. 

Rumor has it that River Hawk is coming out with a true 16 footer with a 64" beam...20" transom...higher gunnels...and rated for a 40. Also keep in mind that RH's are all composite boats. They have two size center consoles...will customized...and stand behind their products.

Now for all you Gheenoe guys - before you start the attacks - Gheenoe also makes a very nice boat and recently, Gheenoe MFG told me that they can build the Super 16 with center console...raised front and rear decks...customized to your specs...and it too is rated for a 40...beam 55" with a 50" wide transom. You guys know the boat and there has been some photos up showing the boat. It is one nice looking micro and the guy has a 50 Tohatsu on the back. In speaking to him recently- he said the boat will run 40 plus and rides and fishes great. He also said that the stability is excellent. This is a nice boat and well suited for lake fishing...which is what I'm looking for. You skinny water guys will have to tell us lake guys how it fishing shallow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

> Now for all you Gheenoe guys - before you start the attacks -


Common man. We put up Jessica for the River Hawk Poster and you get all defensive. : :

Now your going to have to deal with "Tate" on two levels. ;D ;D ;D

Don't get mad when your left with this little lady:


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

botes smotes. I like my gheenoe, and i dont care what everybody else likes.

I am happy to see some happy RH owners. truely I am,.

Now, as I had hoped this thread did not turn in to moderating possibilities, so lets get back to the mis-spelling of teh, and the alba chick.

any NSFW pics of alba can be emailed directly to me. thanks.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Lets change this thread then. Jessica Alba or Scarlett Johansson? Oh gotta go here comes the wife!


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

ha classic


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

how about this
jessica looking at the new riverhawk mold plans


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

Jessica likes River Hawks because they have enough room in them to lay out in. Man those Kingfishers are big and roomy. There is nothing like seeing her on the front deck of a Hawk...laying out in the sun...all oiled up...calling my name!  

Size matters - and she just starts laughing when she sees those "little noes" you guys have. ;D


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

its 3:26am now , the gheenoe army will wake up soon and let you have it ;D ;D be prepared












dean thats all your getting scroll down all you want this a pg-13 thread


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Alright gentleman... let's get back on topic. If you want a Jessica Alba or Scarlett Johansson? topic start one in Off Topic.. but keep it PG!

Thank You 
Forum Management.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

> Alright gentleman... let's get back on topic. If you want a Jessica Alba or Scarlett Johansson? topic start one in Off Topic.. but keep it PG!
> 
> Thank You
> Forum Management.



Jessica sure seemed to diffuse what historically turned a little heated and I thank her for that.  The question started out innocent enough but some just like to stir the pot. : 

Maybe we could start separate threads in off topic for Jessica and Scarlett. Why do we have to compare them for faults. I would take which ever one got kicked to the curb. Same with Gheenoe and Riverhawk.  It's nice to have choices, but in the end it's what ever "floats your boat".  I can find good and fault in all of them but I don't want to.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Please keep in mind a lot of us are checking the forum from work and school. We come here for the boats and fishing information. Not to end up with an HR incident.


----------



## TnScott (Jan 6, 2008)

I own a Gheenoe , but the Riverhawks are nice boats . Gheenoe seems to have a bigger fan club . Get the boat that suits your needs and has the features you are looking for in a boat . Everyone has different needs and fishes different waters .


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

> I own a Gheenoe , but the Riverhawks are nice boats . Gheenoe seems to have a bigger fan club . Get the boat that suits your needs and has the features you are looking for in a boat . Everyone has different needs and fishes different waters .


Due to the number of years they have been in constant production and the owners are loyal for good reason.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

How in the F did I miss this. Alba fest 08'. Woooohohohohhohohoho
Those of u that know me (especially from ISF) know that I happen to be a big fan of Jessica Alba. Please, continue posting the pics. I think we should name February Jessica Alba month.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Alba [smiley=y-10.gif]

normally i would say give Mygheenoe1 the  [smiley=ban.gif]
but today I would like to nominate him to be a moderator.  JK, this place would go to hell in a hand basket over night. [smiley=devil10.gif]


Tom, first of all, I wanted to say you do a fantastic job with this site.  We all owe a big thank you to you for taking the time to keep this site up going.  Your site enables us to all stay in touch.  Now I don't talk to alot of people every day on the phone, but I see them here, we communicate thru microskiff.  It keeps us all in touch.   Is there maybe a way to have a pass word protected portion of the site where we can discuss PG 13 subjects?


Gheenoes so kick Riverhawks a** tho.......


----------



## TnScott (Jan 6, 2008)

Whatever floats your boat . It's kinda like a Ford/ Chevy argument .  Every brand has a fan club . It's best to get what suits your needs .
I own a Gheenoe , but that doesn't mean it's the best boat for everyone because I own one .


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Lil Tate,

TY, but there are other forums out there for that stuff. Besides, you guys are my clean cut normal friends ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

> Whatever floats your boat . It's kinda like a Ford/ Chevy argument . Every brand has a fan club . It's best to get what suits your needs .
> I own a Gheenoe , but that doesn't mean it's the best boat for everyone because I own one .


Why does it have to be an "argument? : This site is for discussion.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Lil Tate,
> 
> TY, but there are other forums out there for that stuff. Besides, you guys are my clean cut normal friends  ;D


I would hate to see the motley crew u hang out with then...
Keep up the good work.


----------



## TnScott (Jan 6, 2008)

Ginger or Mary Ann ? ;D


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

> Lil Tate,
> 
> TY, but there are other forums out there for that stuff. Besides, you guys are my clean cut normal friends  ;D



where are the dirting talking boat and fishing forums at sounds like fun
     ;D
women and fish what more do you need oh and a boat


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

> .............
> 
> where are the dirting talking boat and fishing forums ......
> ;D
> women and fish what more do you need oh and a boat


www.wfbb.com (women, fishing , boats & bheer) ;D ;D ;D


----------

